# Hood River>The Dalles>Dufur>Hood River..Century ride report



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I just rode this loop a few days ago and wrote it up for the Touring Commuting and Ride report forum. A couple of snaps in there. If you are interested in a pretty nice ride east of the mountains, this is one is fun and easy to find your way round. Only a few turns and intersections. Has good variety of riding and little traffic. A substantial climb, too and some switchbacks, a couple of tunnels...bit of everything. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=219509


----------



## ochness (May 28, 2010)

I'm looking at doing this ride on Sept. 26th. I'm a little concerned about the climbing part. I have just started riding back in March so I am pretty new. I am also a Clyde rider at 6' 3" and 260 I'm built better for football than climbing mountains on a bike. I did the reach the beach ride in May but that only has one hill section and it's only about 3 miles long. Any suggestions on being successful at completing this ride?


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

If you have the time and opportunity, go ride part of the course or a similarly hilly ride. As long as you have the proper gearing, you can climb the hills. It's just a matter of how fast. The more you train, the faster you'll be and better you'll feel. The "proper" gearing is what's right for you: your ability, riding style, and the terrain.


----------



## ochness (May 28, 2010)

I will try and go do part of the course. I live in an area with a number of hills so I have been trying to ride those...it's slow going but I'm doing it. I an running a compact double with a 12-27 casset. I'm just concerned that 15 or 20 miles of 6% is going to kick my butt and take me a long time.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Right-on. That gearing is about as good as you can get without going to a triple.  

The only other suggestion I'd have is to be make sure you fuel and hydrate your body properly during the ride. This can make a HUGE difference. You don't wanna "bonk" halfway through the climbing. My strategy is to keep munching on Clif bars, Shot Bloks, gel products, etc, and never let myself even start to feel hungry. Hydration is important and good as long as you don't rinse out your electrolytes, hurting performance and increasing your risk of cramping. I'm a big fan of the effervescent electrolyte tablets like Nuun and Zym. Also, the margarita flavor Clif Shot Bloks have 3 time more sodium than the regular ones which for me feel helps to satisfy a strong craving for salty snacks on warm weather endurance rides.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

You'lll do fine. Just ride within your limit..You won't be racing and nobody but you will probably care how fast you go up, so just 'get in the Zone' and space-out as you pedal at whatever speed feels right to your legs. The climb is 'daunting' but it's just a hill...The unusual and somewhat discouraging (if you let it be) thing about this particular climb is that it is almost straight ahead..without much twisting and turning, it just seems to go on and on...you crest a pitch and think.."I should see the top pretty soon" but all you see is more road going up...till the next bump...and then the same thing happens...
Good thing is...it does end and most of the ride back to Hood River IS downhill...


----------

